# snow goose hunting



## hunt4ever (Mar 10, 2005)

We hunted all weekend long up by Desoto Bend. Saw thousands of birds and did get some good shooting. We ended uop with 45 birds. We did get a bird that I'd never seen before it was a Blue Ross with great colors, thats one for the wall. Saw a lot of high flyers on Sunday flying north.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hunt4ever said:


> We did get a bird that I'd never seen before it was a Blue Ross with great colors, thats one for the wall.


That is an extremely rare bird. Nice work.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

you should post a pic of the blue ross, sounds cool


----------



## Salacia340 (Nov 17, 2004)

That's just about one of the most rare birds in north america - it better go on the wall. I shot one two years ago with a party I took and couldn't believe that nobody wanted to mount it... I had to talk somebody into it.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

It seems like ive read about alot of blue phase ross geese being shot this year........I wonder how many are really blue/ross crosses?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No doubt, Matt Jones shot one last week in SD too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Most of what I have read about them is that most are not Blue Phase Ross,but are Ross/Blue crosses.The only way to tell for sure is by genetic testing.

Either way....nice trophy.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

They are crooses between ross' geese and cacklers according to a biologist. He said that the cacklers are the mallards of the goose species meaning they'll do anything with wings.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's a pic of the blue-phase for all the playas :beer:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=1229


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

its wierd, i saw that same bird on E-BAY...

naw im JK, Jonser, you better make sure Jim doesn't accidently LOSE that bird!! :lol:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Woodland has one mounted.
The boys were told by people in the know that genetically speaking about 1 in every 250,000 ross geese come out as a blue phase.

cootkiller


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks for the picute matt that is really cool


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

that more than likely is a blue/ross cross, not a blue phase ross, the chances of it being a blue phase ross are very rare, would have to be looked at by a biologist to tell, if it has the same beak as a snow (has the grin patch) then is it a cross, cant tell in that picture, either way its something to mount for sure

and it aint a cross with a cackler :wink:


----------



## greenwing15 (Mar 29, 2005)

I goose hunt with my older brother near Shenandoah, Iowa. we shot 2 ross geese over decoys on the weekend 2 weeks ago. one goose had the black tips on it like all other geese, but it also had the black feathers in the middle wing section. although it didnt have any black on the main body. i was wondering if this might have been something like wat the other guy shot thanks.


----------

